# la stanza del pallone



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi Venne LUI,e le cose cambiarono,ricordo quel pomeriggio in curva Nord,cross di BRUNO GIORDANO...e LUI stoppa la palla e tira al volo....la sua corsa verso noi....le corsa verso il nostro primo scudetto,le lacrime di bruno che dedica lo scudetto alla mamma deceduta,bagni commosso,una città in festa,l'arrivo a caserta nord, già era tutto azzurro,più del cielo....!Ricordo la commozione di tutti per aver visto questa cosa,che molti hanno sognato di vedere ma sono andati via prima di vederla,ed io orgoglioso che andavo a giocare a pallone con sotto la maglia di diego la domenica...qui a roma.Ricordo anche la fine del gemellaggio con la roma,l'anno dopo forse,con il napoli sotto 1-0 e in nove....espulsi careca e renica....e LUI che fa pareggiare FRANCINI con un colpo di testa.....ricordo la corsa di BAGNI sotto la tribuna monte mario con gesti e insulti alla dirigenza della roma....una arbitraggio come se ne vedono spesso in questo paese di merda,non riuscivano a fermarlo....BAGNI il grande, dopo LUI il mio idolo....!FINE DEL GEMELLAGGIO.Inizio del mio odio verso i colori giallo rossi.*Odio che si sta mitigando da qualche temo a questa parte.*


Maradona come si dice a Napoli "ci ha levato i paccheri da faccia". Ha risollevato una città. Comunque la situazione tra Napoli e Roma al momento è critica e mi spiace. Sinceramente non capisco perché i romani ci odino così tanto. Poi il terribile episodio di qualche anno fa durante la coppa italia è stato il tracollo definitivo e ho paura che quel gesto prima o poi venga ricompensato da alcuni delinquenti (perché nemmeno li chiamo tifosi) napoletani.



banshee ha detto:


> Una squadra che vuole raggiungere obiettivi precisi deve avere una mentalità vincente, la mentalità vincente significa che non puoi sbracarti ogni qual volta c è un appuntamento importante.


Hai appena descritto perché il Napoli negli ultimi anni ha fatto schifo. Abbiamo perso troppe partite decisive spesso con squadre, senza offesa, provinciali. Per certi versi a volte mi manca il Napoli di Mazzarri anche se quando andò via tirai un sospiro di sollievo. Mazzarri, l'uomo che non cambiava un giocatore nemmeno se aveva infarti plurimi e si accasciava al suolo.


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Maradona come si dice a Napoli "ci ha levato i paccheri da faccia". Ha risollevato una città. Comunque la situazione tra Napoli e Roma al momento è critica e mi spiace. Sinceramente non capisco perché i romani ci odino così tanto. Poi il terribile episodio di qualche anno fa durante la coppa italia è stato il tracollo definitivo e ho paura che quel gesto prima o poi venga ricompensato da alcuni delinquenti (perché nemmeno li chiamo tifosi) napoletani.
> 
> 
> 
> Hai appena descritto perché il Napoli negli ultimi anni ha fatto schifo. Abbiamo perso troppe partite decisive spesso con squadre, senza offesa, provinciali. Per certi versi a volte mi manca il Napoli di Mazzarri anche se quando andò via tirai un sospiro di sollievo. Mazzarri, l'uomo che non cambiava un giocatore nemmeno se aveva infarti plurimi e si accasciava al suolo.


L'odio tra romani e napoletani intristisce molto anche me. Io amo Napoli  alcune tra le amiche più care che ho sono giù e appena posso scendo.. !
Non capisco il perché sai? Forse perché siamo entrambe tifoserie caciarone e viscerali...
Tu vivi a Napoli?


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

Non ci vivo più da febbraio. Ora sono a Firenze, in mezzo ai tifosi più insipidi e stupidi che ci siano, quelli della Fiorentina


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non ci vivo più da febbraio. Ora sono a Firenze, in mezzo ai tifosi più insipidi e stupidi che ci siano, quelli della Fiorentina


 
Ma Falcor per "La storia infinita"?


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

Yes


----------



## Falcor (2 Novembre 2015)

Che gioia prendere solo un punto col Genoa :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2015)

*Insomma*



Falcor ha detto:


> Che gioia prendere solo un punto col Genoa :incazzato:



E insomma:Hysaj e callejon ieri hanno fatto un disastro e Mister Sarri non mi è sembrato proprio sveglio,anzi per nulla.Callejon sbaglia l'impossibile e continua ad essere titolare,gli attaccanti bravi ma egoisti,forse troppo.
Poi dovremmo parlare di doveri di roma.....e non è per quel rigore che puoi dare o non dare,proprio per la gestione sballata.E allora mi chiedo:ma ad arbitrare il napoli puoi mandare una arbitro di roma,con il quale abbiam già precedenti poco piacevoli?
De laurentis è il caso che incomincia a farsi sentire invece di pensare al prossimo cinepanetttone con il culo di DE SICA da mettere in esposizione?
Intanto Abbiam il secondo attacco del campionato e nessun rigore a favore...:rotfl:sarà un caso...:rotfl:vorrà dire che in area non ci arriviamo mai e facciamo goal da centrocampo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Domenica prossima napoli-udinese.....e prevedo un bel derby sereno e tranquillo,dopo 1 a 3 della lazio in casa,famelici castori dalla punta rosa con un bel frenulo impettito inseguono l'avido culo di mister pioli...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (2 Novembre 2015)

Ma di che ci meravigliamo? Il Napoli fa questo da sempre, anzi quando la mette dentro senza problemi inizio a pensare che c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Ma di che ci meravigliamo? Il Napoli fa questo da sempre, anzi quando la mette dentro senza problemi inizio a pensare che c'è qualcosa che non va.



Non bene...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2015)

Cha ha fatto il sassuolo?


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2015)

ha vinto 1-0 col Carpi.  sta messo abbastanza bene in classifica


----------



## Falcor (9 Novembre 2015)

Oscuro ma De Laurentis è un gran pezzo di merda. Non è degno di stare lì dov'è guarda. Spero che a gennaio apra il portafogli e rinforzi un po la squadra quel pezzente.


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2015)

*Falcor*



Falcor ha detto:


> Oscuro ma De Laurentis è un gran pezzo di merda. Non è degno di stare lì dov'è guarda. Spero che a gennaio apra il portafogli e rinforzi un po la squadra quel pezzente.


Io mi sento di ringraziarlo per dove ci ha portato,l'imprenditore non mi sento di discuterlo,la persona si.


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oscuro ma De Laurentis è un gran pezzo di merda. Non è degno di stare lì dov'è guarda. Spero che a gennaio apra il portafogli e rinforzi un po la squadra quel pezzente.


Tra lui e Lotito andrebbero ai supplementari su chi sia più stronzo...


----------



## Falcor (9 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tra lui e Lotito andrebbero ai supplementari su chi sia più stronzo...


Per me sono la mafia applicata al calcio. Ancora fa male il loro accordo per non far eleggere Albertini in Lega.



oscuro ha detto:


> *Io mi sento di ringraziarlo per dove ci ha portato*,l'imprenditore non mi sento di discuterlo,la persona si.


Si ma per carità, gliene do atto. Però lui sul Napoli ci fa business e non è mai stato un vero tifoso. Lessi che negli ultimi anni guadagna più col napoli che coi suoi film.

Poi vuol fare troppo la prima donna e a me sta cosa non piace.


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Per me sono la mafia applicata al calcio. Ancora fa male il loro accordo per non far eleggere Albertini in Lega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quello sicuro.Io al posto suo mi darei una svegliata....l'aria che tira non è delle migliori...


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

mah.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Riferito a ieri ho solo una cosa da dire:

*Giulietta è una zoccola


*


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

ok gente però questa sarebbe una cosa riservata a me,Simy,Banshee e giusto giusto Nobody e Stark.

se volete discorrere del Napoli, vi fo la vostra stanza.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Ah sorry, avevo capito che ci si fosse allargati a parlare di calcio in generale. No per quanto mi riguarda non serve una stanza per il Napoli. Posso tranquillamente farne a meno di parlarne.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ah sorry, avevo capito che ci si fosse allargati a parlare di calcio in generale. No per quanto mi riguarda non serve una stanza per il Napoli. Posso tranquillamente farne a meno di parlarne.


no capiamoci.    non è che non puoi parlarne.   è che se ci allarghiamo dalla Roma, forse è meglio avere una stanza ad hoc.   magari non un focus sul Napoli, quanto più un 3d generico sul campionato.

magari lo faccio quando rientro a casa,chè ora devo staccare.


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok gente però questa sarebbe una cosa riservata a me,Simy,Banshee e giusto giusto Nobody e Stark.
> 
> se volete discorrere del Napoli, vi fo la vostra stanza.


giusto giusto stoca, caro amministratore  c'è scritto "la bacheca giallorossa" non "la bacheca giallorossa del buzzico rampichino" :rotfl:L'acchiapparella sugli altri thread, grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok gente però questa sarebbe una cosa riservata a me,Simy,Banshee e giusto giusto Nobody e Stark.
> 
> se volete discorrere del Napoli, vi fo la vostra stanza.


E' qui che si parla dell'Inter ?!?!?! sono sulla sezione giusta!!!!????


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Riferito a ieri ho solo una cosa da dire:
> 
> *Giulietta è una zoccola
> 
> ...



Ma quando lorenzo mio ha segnato e si è messo a baciare la maglia davanti a tutto lo stadio di questi polentoni di merda?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma altrove piovono rigori....a noi?


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' qui che si parla dell'Inter ?!?!?! sono sulla sezione giusta!!!!????


ora sì


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora sì


Che str....ulallera ullalla


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' qui che si parla dell'Inter ?!?!?! sono sulla sezione giusta!!!!????


Ma come sorella mia, Napoli devi tifare non inter (che poi mio padre è interista quindi sarebbe anche coerente)  Mannaggia a te mannaggia 



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando lorenzo mio ha segnato e si è messo a baciare la maglia davanti a tutto lo stadio di questi polentoni di merda?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma altrove piovono rigori....a noi?


Un mio amico era allo stadio e ha detto che ha segnato proprio mentre la curva invocava il vesuvio. Mamma mia quelli son momenti che valgono più di tutto :rotflue polpettine e la sera Romeo non lo da a Giulietta perché è incazzato e lei lo fa becco col domestico terrone


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma come sorella mia, Napoli devi tifare non inter (che poi mio padre è interista quindi sarebbe anche coerente)  Mannaggia a te mannaggia
> 
> 
> 
> Un mio amico era allo stadio e ha detto che ha segnato proprio mentre la curva invocava il vesuvio. Mamma mia quelli son momenti che valgono più di tutto :rotflue polpettine e la sera Romeo non lo da a Giulietta perché è incazzato e lei lo fa becco col domestico terrone


Il napoli mi piace e per quanto sia interista resto dell'idea che la vera squadra papabile sia il Napoli per lo scudo, avete un'ottima squadra ed un allenatore intelligente


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

No ma non le diciamo ste cose (rumori di grattamenti si udirono per i corridoi del palazzo ). Lo scudetto lo vince la Roma o l'Inter anzi è già dell'Inter lo scudetto


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*Senti*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Come è evidente che il centrocampo non faccia un lavoro di copertura ben coordinato. Tutta colpa dell'allenatore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da tifoso del milan adesso devi spiegarmi una cosa.Galliani è un signor direttore sportivo,e berlusconi di calcio ne  capisce,non scherziamo.Allora mi spieghi perchè il milan ha finanziato la campgna acquisti della roma?ma si può pagare 30 milioni per romagnoli e 20 bertolacci?perchè?Il pipita al napoli è costato 37 milioni......mertens 8.....qualcosa non mi quadra....


----------



## Sheva07 (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da tifoso del milan adesso devi spiegarmi una cosa.Galliani è un signor direttore sportivo,e berlusconi di calcio ne  capisce,non scherziamo.Allora mi spieghi perchè il milan ha finanziato la campgna acquisti della roma?ma si può pagare 30 milioni per romagnoli e 20 bertolacci?perchè?Il pipita al napoli è costato 37 milioni......mertens 8.....qualcosa non mi quadra....


Certo, io ti dico il mio punto di vista, ognuno ovviamente la vede come vuole. Berlusconi per me non capisce molto di calcio. Galliani è un ex da 4 o 5 anni. Dalla cessione di Ibra e Thiago per intenderci. 
In questi anni ha fatto solo cavolate, ma la dirigenza del Milan è allo sbando più totale.
Hanno smantellato la squadra con la cessione di Ibra. Aveva l'ingaggio alto? Si. Ma era l'ultimo da cacciare. Bastava mandare via i vari: Robinho, Mexes, Muntari e compagnia cantante. Mandati via questi cessi coi soldi che risparmiavi di ingaggio tenevi Ibra. 
Ma c'è molto altro: I parametri zero. Gente bollita che ha il nome e basta, ma che ti succhia un botto di soldi di stipendio: Vedi le operazioni Essien e Torres. L'acquisto di Matri a 12 mln. Con quei soldi la Juve si è preso un certo Tevez. Il rinnovo a De Jong. Il ritorno di Balotelli. Il ritorno di Boateng (ancora peggio) la fissa per l'attacco. Questi sanno acqusitare solo in attacco. Abbiamo un centrocampo che fa ridere i polli, ci serve gente con i piedi buoni e loro che fanno? Pensano solo all'attacco. Ci servirebbe anche un altro centrale esperto e affidabile per aiutare la crescita di Romagnoli, ma loro se ne fregano. 

La ciliegina sulla torta c'è stata la scorsa estate: Inseguono Kondogbia, non riescono a prenderlo, lo acquista l'Inter ad una cifra altissima. Una società che ragiona, un Dirigente con la testa sulle spalle cosa farebbe in una situazione del genere? Cercherebbe un altro calciatore con le caratteristiche simili a quelle del Francesce no? Invece no! Galliani ripiega su Bertolacci, strapagandolo. Ma soprattutto ripiega su un calciatore che per caratteristiche è l'opposto di Bertolacci. Kondogbia è un mediano, Bertolacci un incursore. Tutt'altra roba. 
Allenatori alla prima esperienza buttati in trincea senza alcun aiuto: Seedorf aveva pure lavorato bene, ma non andava a genio a MafiaGalliani, quindi è stato fuori come un lebbroso. Inzaghi ha dimostrato d'essere un uomo piccolo piccolo e di non capire una cippa di calcio, ma nonostante questo ha finito comunque la stagione. Una società seria non si sarebbe mai affidata a due inesperti. Di Guardiola ce n'è solo uno, idem di Barcellona. Ora c'è Miha che sta portando disciplina, ma non sta molto a genio alla società di pagliacci.

Gli unici acquisti decenti che ha fatto il Milan negli ultimi anni sono: Bacca, Romagnoli e Bonaventura. Quest'ultimo preso casualmente, doveva arrivare Biabiany, poi c'è stata la scoperta dei problemi di cuore di questo calciatore ed hanno ripiegato su Jack.

Ecco spiegato il motivo per il quale questa società ha speso 20mln per Bertolacci. I 25 di Romagnoli, sono tantissimi, ma accettabili. i 20 di Berto proprio no. Per me ne valeva massimo 10. 

In definitiva la nostra è una società morta e sepolta. Gestita da Galliani, che fa le sue mafiate con Preziosi e con un Presidente fantoccio al limite della demenza senile.


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

Analisi lucidissima e totalmente condivisibile.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> Certo, io ti dico il mio punto di vista, ognuno ovviamente la vede come vuole. Berlusconi per me non capisce molto di calcio. Galliani è un ex da 4 o 5 anni. Dalla cessione di Ibra e Thiago per intenderci.
> In questi anni ha fatto solo cavolate, ma la dirigenza del Milan è allo sbando più totale.
> Hanno smantellato la squadra con la cessione di Ibra. Aveva l'ingaggio alto? Si. Ma era l'ultimo da cacciare. Bastava mandare via i vari: Robinho, Mexes, Muntari e compagnia cantante. Mandati via questi cessi coi soldi che risparmiavi di ingaggio tenevi Ibra.
> Ma c'è molto altro: I parametri zero. Gente bollita che ha il nome e basta, ma che ti succhia un botto di soldi di stipendio: Vedi le operazioni Essien e Torres. L'acquisto di Matri a 12 mln. Con quei soldi la Juve si è preso un certo Tevez. Il rinnovo a De Jong. Il ritorno di Balotelli. Il ritorno di Boateng (ancora peggio) la fissa per l'attacco. Questi sanno acqusitare solo in attacco. Abbiamo un centrocampo che fa ridere i polli, ci serve gente con i piedi buoni e loro che fanno? Pensano solo all'attacco. Ci servirebbe anche un altro centrale esperto e affidabile per aiutare la crescita di Romagnoli, ma loro se ne fregano.
> ...


Ma romagnoli vale 30 milioni?e bertolacci 20?ma scherziamo?Ma romagnoli cosa ha dimostrato?


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma romagnoli vale 30 milioni?e bertolacci 20?*ma scherziamo?Ma romagnoli cosa ha dimostrato?


Bertolacci 20 è una minchiata... Romagnoli forse l'hanno pagato troppo, ma capisco la scommessa.


----------



## Sheva07 (27 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma romagnoli vale 30 milioni?e bertolacci 20?ma scherziamo?Ma romagnoli cosa ha dimostrato?


I 30 di Romagnoli sono 25 più bonus. Quindi non propriamente 30, ma credo che il Milan sia ben disposto a pagare i Bonus. Hai visto i prezzi che girano ora no? Un ragazzino del 95, con cosi tanto talento ti costa quei soldi. Tu devi pensare che il cartellino di Alessio è costato solo 5mln in più rispetto a quello di Bertolacci. L'acquisto di Romagna ci sta. Puo' diventare uno dei migliori difensori del mondo se non si perde. Ovviamente non vale 25mln, ma si paga il talento, quello che puo' diventare in futuro. Diciamo che è una scommessa che ci puo' stare e che per ora sta andando benino. 

I 20 di Bertolacci sono soldi buttati. Il ragazzo è limitato tecnicamente. Con 20mln il Bayern Monaco si è presto un certo Douglas Costa. Il Real Madrid un certo Toni Kroos. Il Barca un certo Rakitic. Vero che hanno ingaggi alti, ma i soldi spesi dal milan per Berto sono soldi spesi non male, ma malissimo.
Ah tra i pochi acquisti azzeccati negli ultimi anni, ci metto anche Menez. Peccato ora sia rotto. 
Ma basta parlare del Milan. È la bacheca della magggggica


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

Com'è che si dice in questi casi? Ah si.

SALUTATE LA CAPOLISTA


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Mha*



Falcor ha detto:


> Com'è che si dice in questi casi? Ah si.
> 
> SALUTATE LA CAPOLISTA


Sincero?a me il napoli non è piaciuto,non è piaciuto il secondo tempo,non esiste che ti fai mettere sotto da una squadra in dieci,non esiste quel finale di partita,e per la prima volta SARRI non mi è piaciuto nella gestione del secondo tempo!
Ok si è vinto,grazie a quel fenomeno del pipita,grazie a quel fenomeno di reina, mi piace pensare che sul quel colpo di testa finito sul palo,da lassù,Massimo Pino e adesso Luca hanno soffiato sul quel pallone per non farlo finire in porta !Non sempre potranno aiutarci.....,adesso lavorassero sulla gestione della partita negli ultimi 20 minuti.No,non è stato il solito napoli.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fratello snaturato !!!!! 


Falcor ha detto:


> Com'è che si dice in questi casi? Ah si.
> 
> SALUTATE LA CAPOLISTA


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?a me il napoli non è piaciuto,non è piaciuto il secondo tempo,non esiste che ti fai mettere sotto da una squadra in dieci,non esiste quel finale di partita,e per la prima volta SARRI non mi è piaciuto nella gestione del secondo tempo!
> Ok si è vinto,grazie a quel fenomeno del pipita,grazie a quel fenomeno di reina, mi piace pensare che sul quel colpo di testa finito sul palo,da lassù,Massimo Pino e adesso Luca hanno soffiato sul quel pallone per non farlo finire in porta !Non sempre potranno aiutarci.....,adesso lavorassero sulla gestione della partita negli ultimi 20 minuti.No,non è stato il solito napoli.


Buongiorno, LEI mi deve 2 cappuccini e 2 briosche


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno, LEI mi deve 2 cappuccini e 2 briosche


Ok,appena possibile salderò.Complimenti all'inter.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,appena possibile salderò.Complimenti all'inter.


Grazie, ma era meglio se non si perdeva


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fratello snaturato !!!!!


Mi aggiorni su tutti i gradi di parentela
mi sono persa chi fa parte della famiglia, chi hai sposato e chi è l'amante


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi aggiorni su tutti i gradi di parentela
> mi sono persa chi fa parte della famiglia, chi hai sposato e chi è l'amante


Non ho manco uno straccio di amante, un marito oscuro con cui ho una relazione del tutto platonica e un fratello falcor che fa una dieta sballatissima e tifa Napoli


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho manco uno straccio di amante, un marito oscuro con cui ho una relazione del tutto platonica e un fratello falcor che fa una dieta sballatissima e tifa Napoli


Quindi potrei diventare tua cognata sposando Falcor e l'amante di tuo marito così smette di farsi le pippe 
Ok ci penso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi potrei diventare tua cognata sposando Falcor e l'amante di tuo marito così smette di farsi le pippe
> Ok ci penso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Per me no problem ahahahahah ah dimenticavo vorrei adottare SPOTT ma temo sia già in parola con Bruni


----------



## Spot (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me no problem ahahahahah ah dimenticavo vorrei adottare SPOTT ma temo sia già in parola con Bruni


:inlove:
La multigenitorialità per me non è un problema eh


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fratello snaturato !!!!!


Eh sorella che vuoi farci, ecco che succede a crescere in due famiglie separate, tu hai seguito papà in polentonia e io son rimasto con mamma in terronia  Tanto lo scudetto lo vincete voi (modalità scaramanzia ON).



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi aggiorni su tutti i gradi di parentela
> mi sono persa chi fa parte della famiglia, chi hai sposato e chi è l'amante


Ma come non sai che fiammetta è la mia sorellozza maggiore!?! :mexican:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho manco uno straccio di amante, un marito oscuro con cui ho una relazione del tutto platonica e un fratello falcor che fa una dieta sballatissima e tifa Napoli


Per la dieta sto provvedendo, oggi son libero a lavoro e posso cucinare qualcosa di più elaborato ma non so ancora cosa :unhappy:



farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi potrei diventare tua cognata *sposando Falcor* e l'amante di tuo marito così smette di farsi le pippe
> Ok ci penso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No aspetta, no cioè, ehm, tu arrivi zitta zitta e lanci lì proposte del genere. Beh io che devo dirti :inlove: Ma poi scusa una testolina come la tua è rimasta non maritata sul forum per tutto questo tempo? Facevi la Raperonzola sulla torre?  Un attimo che chiamo a casa e do la lieta novella 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me no problem ahahahahah ah dimenticavo vorrei adottare SPOTT ma temo sia già in parola con Bruni


Se adotti la trmoncina poi diventa mia nipote :festa: Ci sto dai, così la accompagno al parco alle giostrine e le compro il pop corn. Ma poi Ryo (suo marito) diventerebbe mio nipote acquisito. Si son daccordo, avviamo le pratiche dal notaio.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> No aspetta, no cioè, ehm, tu arrivi zitta zitta e lanci lì proposte del genere. Beh io che devo dirti :inlove: Ma poi scusa una testolina come la tua è rimasta non maritata sul forum per tutto questo tempo? Facevi la Raperonzola sulla torre?  Un attimo che chiamo a casa e do la lieta novella


Aspettavo il principe azzurro


Meno male che posso alleggerire un po'.....giornate pesanti


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

Si ma non pensare di cavartela così. Io sono esigente eh.

Per iniziare, come la cucini pasta e patate? E sai fare tiramisù e muffin? Come ti collochi rispetto alla disputa annosa tra Canon e Nikon? E i maya? E gli alieni? Sai a scatola chiusa io non compro nulla 

ps: ovviamente in casa nostra non entreranno mai cibi verdi sappilo


----------



## brenin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si ma non pensare di cavartela così. Io sono esigente eh.
> 
> Per iniziare, come la cucini pasta e patate? E sai fare tiramisù e muffin? Come ti collochi rispetto alla disputa annosa tra Canon e Nikon? E i maya? E gli alieni? Sai a scatola chiusa io non compro nulla
> 
> ps: ovviamente in casa nostra non entreranno mai cibi verdi sappilo


Sei sempre a dieta ? Il tiramisu implica poi tante calorie da bruciare.......

P.S. - scusa l'intromissione


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma va che intromissione  Comunque volevo iniziare oggi a elimininare schifezze varie ma ho già sgarrato con una merendina appena sveglio. Comunque devo perdere giusto 6-7 chili quindi me la prendo comoda


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si ma non pensare di cavartela così. Io sono esigente eh.
> 
> Per iniziare, come la cucini pasta e patate? E sai fare tiramisù e muffin? Come ti collochi rispetto alla disputa annosa tra Canon e Nikon? E i maya? E gli alieni? Sai a scatola chiusa io non compro nulla
> 
> ps: ovviamente in casa nostra non entreranno mai cibi verdi sappilo


Ho già perso in partenza
Non so cucinare. Non ho mai cucinato se non pasta bianca, bistecche, uova o preparati da forno
Mi sa che la nostra storia è morta prima ancora di iniziare


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho già perso in partenza
> *Non so cucinare*. Non ho mai cucinato se non pasta bianca, bistecche, uova o preparati da forno
> Mi sa che la nostra storia è morta prima ancora di iniziare


Un grande dolore mi stai infliggendo 

Però come hai detto in un altro thread ci son varie forme di amore, io per la tua testa potrei anche amare una donna che non sa cucinare  Ci faremo mandare manicaretti da tua cognata fiammetta che invece sembra molto ferrata in materia 

Lottiamo per questo amore, sarò il tuo Ryan Hardy (non ci somiglio manco di schiena al buio eh)

ps: io comunque preferivo Joe Carroll


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Un grande dolore mi stai infliggendo
> 
> Però come hai detto in un altro thread ci son varie forme di amore, io per la tua testa potrei anche amare una donna che non sa cucinare  Ci faremo mandare manicaretti da tua cognata fiammetta che invece sembra molto ferrata in materia
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La mia serie preferita
Anche io prederisco Joe Carroll



La tua Claire o Gwenn come preferisci (manco io ci somiglio manco di schiena non farti illusioni eh)


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma Claire tutta la vita, anche se Max


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma Claire tutta la vita, anche se Max


Ma Claire era la ex di Caroll che c'entra Max che sta con la nipote di Ryan?


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma Claire e Ryan han comunque una storia e Max E' la nipote di ryan ma è figa oh. Non iniziare già a dirmi che non posso fantasticare un po sulle altre 

Ti concedo in cambio di flirtare col mugnaio sotto casa che ti fa sempre gli occhi dolci.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma Claire e Ryan han comunque una storia e Max E' la nipote di ryan ma è figa oh. Non iniziare già a dirmi che non posso fantasticare un po sulle altre
> 
> Ti concedo in cambio di flirtare col mugnaio sotto casa che ti fa sempre gli occhi dolci.


Max mi frega sempre. Non riesco a abbinare il nome a una donna
confermo che è figa
Basta che da ora in poi non ne parli più

Ora scendo a comprare il pane


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Max mi frega sempre. Non riesco a abbinare il nome a una donna
> confermo che è figa
> Basta che da ora in poi non ne parli più
> 
> Ora scendo a comprare il pane



Sfilatino casareccio?ceriola?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfilatino casareccio?ceriola?


Baguette


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Baguette


Te piace la baguette?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te piace la baguette?


Oscuro mi sto per sposare. Vuoi per cortesia lasciare al mio futuro sposo nella convinzione che io  sia una donna seria e timorata di Dio?


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro mi sto per sposare. Vuoi per cortesia lasciare che il mio futuro sposo la convinzione che sia una donna seria e timorata di Dio?


Ah capisco.Non ti piace il pane....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh sorella che vuoi farci, ecco che succede a crescere in due famiglie separate, tu hai seguito papà in polentonia e io son rimasto con mamma in terronia  Tanto lo scudetto lo vincete voi (modalità scaramanzia ON).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi Ryoga diventa mio genero :carneval: Porino che suocera acida :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi Ryoga diventa mio genero :carneval: Porino che suocera acida :rotfl:


A noi Beautiful ci fa un baffo


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma va che intromissione  Comunque volevo iniziare oggi a elimininare schifezze varie ma ho già sgarrato con una merendina appena sveglio. Comunque devo perdere giusto 6-7 chili quindi me la prendo comoda


"Me la,prendo comoda"è già tutto un programma


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro mi sto per sposare. Vuoi per cortesia lasciare al mio futuro sposo nella convinzione che io  sia una donna seria e timorata di Dio?


E qui però mi trovo in difficoltà, riconosco umilmente ad Oscuro la padronanza del Feudo con annesso gineceo quindi di conseguenza a lui spetta di diritto lo "Ius primae noctis". Scusami mia dolce lepidotterina ma rischio di diventare un servo della gleba sennò 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi Ryoga diventa mio genero :carneval: Porino che suocera acida :rotfl:


Ma Ryo saprà addolcirti sorella. Però occhio che a natale tende a riciclare i regali 



farfalla ha detto:


> A noi Beautiful ci fa un baffo


Tzè, dilettanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Un grande dolore mi stai infliggendo
> 
> Però come hai detto in un altro thread ci son varie forme di amore, io per la tua testa potrei anche amare una donna che non sa cucinare  Ci faremo mandare manicaretti da tua cognata fiammetta che invece sembra molto ferrata in materia
> 
> ...


Aha però !!! almeno fornitemi il menù


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A noi Beautiful ci fa un baffo


:rotfl: Vero, le nostre sceneggiature son migliori


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E qui però mi trovo in difficoltà, riconosco umilmente ad Oscuro la padronanza del Feudo con annesso gineceo quindi di conseguenza a lui spetta di diritto lo "Ius primae noctis". Scusami mia dolce lepidotterina ma rischio di diventare un servo della gleba sennò


Quello che tu non sai è che Oscuro è un gran chiacchierone e le donne del forum possono confermartelo


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: Vero, le nostre sceneggiature son migliori


Si le nostre sono migliori, ma poi loro trombano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E qui però mi trovo in difficoltà, riconosco umilmente ad Oscuro la padronanza del Feudo con annesso gineceo quindi di conseguenza a lui spetta di diritto lo "Ius primae noctis". Scusami mia dolce lepidotterina ma rischio di diventare un servo della gleba sennò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa del riciclo quando è venuta fuori ? ANATEMA sono contraria ai ricicli


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si le nostre sono migliori, ma poi loro trombano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl: Vabbe' consoliamoci gli amore virtuali sono più romantici :singleeye:


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

A proposito di regali sorella, natale è alle porte. Che mi regali? La torta al triplo cioccolato potrebbe andarmi bene 

Ma poi lepidotterina se oscuro è marito di fiammetta, e fiammetta è mia sorella, lui diventa nostro cognato e non sta bene che tu e lui vi conosciate in senso biblico. Quindi lasciamo perdere va 

Fiammetta a tua cognata regalerai un corso di cucina con specializzazione in pasta e patate e tiramisu :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> A proposito di regali sorella, natale è alle porte. Che mi regali? La torta al triplo cioccolato potrebbe andarmi bene
> 
> Ma poi lepidotterina se oscuro è marito di fiammetta, e fiammetta è mia sorella, lui diventa nostro cognato e non sta bene che tu *e lui vi conosciate in senso biblico*. Quindi lasciamo perdere va
> 
> Fiammetta a tua cognata regalerai un corso di cucina con specializzazione in pasta e patate e tiramisu :rotfl:


Non ci sono rischi tranquillo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che tu non sai è che Oscuro è un gran chiacchierone e le donne del forum possono confermartelo


Confermo, non s'arbatte un chiodo ... Firmato La Moglie


----------



## banshee (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Confermo, non s'arbatte un chiodo ... Firmato La Moglie


Ahahahahahahah letto, firmato e sottoscritto, iddi' 1/12/2015 da Fiammetta aka La Signira Oscura


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Oh*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Confermo, non s'arbatte un chiodo ... Firmato La Moglie



Oh ma sei stronza forte....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahah letto, firmato e sottoscritto, iddi' 1/12/2015 da Fiammetta aka La Signira Oscura


perfetto Notaio, possiamo registrare l'atto 


oscuro ha detto:


> Oh ma sei stronza forte....:rotfl:


Oscurello bello :inlove: , e' la dura realtà :rotfl: il nostro Ammmmore è puramente idilliaco, aho te pare poco ? C'è chi non c'ha manco questo


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sorella se non sei apprezzata chiedi il divorzio e vieni a vivere con me e lepidotterina. Così cucini te e mi salvi dai cibi precotti della mia futura moglie 

Però se adotti spot e verrà sotto il mio tetto a vivere ci saranno regole ferree, non si torna dopo mezzanotte e non deve mai finire il barattolo della nutella :mexican:


----------



## banshee (5 Dicembre 2015)

Le lacrime :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (5 Dicembre 2015)

Devo trovartene una di una tifosa riferito a Higuain


----------



## Falcor (5 Dicembre 2015)

Una vera lady


----------



## banshee (5 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Una vera lady
> 
> View attachment 11020


Ahahahahahahahauaha la conosco! La followo pure io su tuitter! Ma questa perla l avevo persa!
:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Dicembre 2015)

@Falcor


----------



## Falcor (6 Dicembre 2015)

Eh Ban ce ne sono tantissime in realtà che meriterebbero di esser postate. I napoletani sanno essere molto originali


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non ne sarei così sicuro,che sono terzo


 meglio che in classifica in serie A,li sei quarto  a proposito Oscuroooooo, c'ho preso noi s'e vinto voi avete perso :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> meglio che in classifica in serie A,li sei quarto  a proposito Oscuroooooo, c'ho preso noi s'e vinto voi avete perso :carneval:


Se ti ricordi...dopo la vittoria sull'inter ho scritto:il napoli non mi è piaciuto c'è aria di botto imminente.
Ora puoi andar a rileggere.....
Vedi cara fiamma,chi un minimo ha giocato a pallone sa che a parità di motivazioni vince il più forte.
Se credi di essere il più forte e non sei motivato PERDI E MALE,come ha fatto oggi il napoli.
Adesso se un tifoso come me aveva capito....POTEVA CAPIRLO ANCHE UN ALLENATORE PAGATO PER CAPIRE.
Ok può succedere,stimavo tanto SARRI,da oggi la mia stima è scesa....era evidente....proprio evidente.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ti ricordi...dopo la vittoria sull'inter ho scritto:il napoli non mi è piaciuto c'è aria di botto imminente.
> Ora puoi andar a rileggere.....
> Vedi cara fiamma,chi un minimo ha giocato a pallone sa che a parità di motivazioni vince il più forte.
> Se credi di essere il più forte e non sei motivato PERDI E MALE,come ha fatto oggi il napoli.
> ...


Ora però non drammatizzare, avete fatto uno  scivolone, ci sta.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora però non drammatizzare, avete fatto uno  scivolone, ci sta.


Certo.Ma è il modo che è stato sbagliato.La partita con l'inter doveva essere preso come un campanello di allarme,invece non è stato così.A calcio conta la fame,la motivazione,il temperamento,la grinta,a parità di livello tecnico.
Sto pensando di fare l'allenatore....visti quelli che girano...


----------



## banshee (6 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh Ban ce ne sono tantissime in realtà che meriterebbero di esser postate. I napoletani sanno essere molto originali


Lo so, ho molti amici napoletani e mi fanno fare un sacco di risate sul calcio :rotfl: mi mandano degli screen da morì dal ridere!


----------



## Falcor (7 Dicembre 2015)

E anche se il Napoli ha perso dedichiamoci questa perla, la musica di sottofondo nemmeno sto a dirvi qual è 

A Napoli balliamo solo la tarantella :carneval:

[video=youtube;T_ByCip9N10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_ByCip9N10&index=49&list=LLoZwj  M7PpDK05y1mDHxAnLA[/video]


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]Ecco il nuovo stadio di Lione, che ospiterà Belgio-Italia agli Europei[/h]              

	
	
		
		
	


	




                         04 gennaio alle 14:24
          Non più tardi di due giorni fa abbiamo saputo che in Italia  qualcosa si sta finalmente muovendo per quanto riguarda gli stadi.  Maurizio Beretta infatti, in un'intervista al_ Corriere della Sera_  ha detto che si è finalmente imboccata la strada giusta. E cosi, mentre  da noi siamo ancora fermi ai buoni propositi, tra meno di una settimana  un nuovo grande stadio s*arà inaugurato in Francia, precisamente  in quel di Lione, dove il 9 Gennaio prossimo sarà disputata la prima  partita nello Stade de Lumieres tra i locali padroni di casa  dell'Olympique Lione e il Troyes*. L'impianto avrà una capienza  di circa 60.000 spettatori e si svilupperà su tre livelli, tranne che  per le 'curve' dietro le porte, dove si è deciso di optare per delle  gradinate uniche molto in pendenza, sullo stile del Westfallenstadion.  L'impianto sarà dotato di 6000 posti vip all'interno di 150 box; per i  disabili invece ci saranno a disposizione 350 posti. Tutti gli  spettatori potranno godere della connessione wifi. Il tetto dello stadio  sarà dotato di un impianto fotovoltaico e di un sistema di raccolta  dell'acqua piovana che servirà ad irrigare il prato e i servizi igienici  della struttura, abbattendo cosi i costi legati all'utilizzo di acqua  ed energia elettrica. *Nello Stade des Lumieres verranno  disputate 6 partite del prossimo campionato europeo: (Belgio-Italia 13  Giugno, gruppo E), (Ucraina – Irlanda del Nord, 16 Giugno, gruppo C),  (Romania-Albania 19 Giugno, gruppo A), (Ungheria-Portogallo 22 Giugno,  gruppo F) *e anche un ottavo di finale e una semifinale. Nelle  intenzioni dell'amministrazione locale di Lione ( Il consiglio generale  del Rodano), lo stadio dovrà diventare un grande polo di attrazione, e  infatti oltre alle manifestazioni sportive ospiterà concerti e altri  tipi di iniziative. A tal proposito da segnalare che l'impianto è già  stato scelto come tappa per un concerto di Rihanna per il suo Tour  estivo. I costi di realizzazione si aggirano intorno ai 600 milioni di  euro, per la quasi totalità soldi privati ma in parte anche pubblici,  però la proprietà sarà di totale esclusiva dell'Olympique di Lione, che  potrà cosi beneficiare direttamente dei ricavi dell'impianto e di tutte  le strutture connesse ad esso, tra le quali due Hotel. E in Italia? Per  adesso dobbiamo accontentarci di belle parole e progetti, alcuni dei  quali si sono rivelati delle vere e proprie illusioni e altri rischiano  di diventare tali visto che nel frattempo, tra burocrazia farraginosa e  commissariamenti eccellenti già si stanno perdendo nelle nebbie della  politica italiana.

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/e...one-che-ospitera-belgio-italia-agli-eu-703111


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]Sassuolo, Squinzi: 'Meno stranieri in campo, con 6 punti in più potevamo lottare per lo scudetto'[/h]              

	
	
		
		
	


	




                                   22 gennaio alle 11:41
*Giorgio Squinzi*, proprietario del *Sassuolo* e Presidente di Confindustria, ha rilasciato quest'oggi un'intervista al_ Resto del Carlino_. Ecco l'idea del Presidente del club neroverde per il rilancio del calcio italiano: "*Diminuire gli stranieri dando un'identità più vicina all'immagine*  del nostro paese e del calcio che ci rappresenta. Lo stesso ct Conte è  in difficoltà quando deve fare la Nazionale, ci sono atleti che per  giocare vanno all'estero. Quando abbiamo vinto a Milano con l'Inter - ha  detto Squinzi - *nove giocatori dei nostri 11 erano italiani: *di  là tutti stranieri. Se venite a vedere un allenamento del Sassuolo,  sentirete solo una lingua: la nostra, che anche gli stranieri imparano.  Se tutti capiscono cosa vuol cosa vuole l'allenatore, diventa più facile  fare gruppo. Continueremo su questa strada". Squinzi ha parlato anche  del modello economico della sua squadra: "*Non mi interessa il confronto con gli altri: abbiamo una linea andiamo avanti con questa. *Il primo anno abbiamo accusato il salto di categoria, ora mi sembra che andiamo via bene anche con la nostra filosofia".

*SOGNI IN GRANDE - *Squinzi si gode il momento magico del  Sassuolo ma non si pone limiti: "Immaginavo un bel campionato - ha  ammesso - c'è un nucleo che gioca insieme da anni, l'allenatore è bravo e  alcuni giovani diventeranno delle star. Peccato per qualche punto di  troppo buttato via: *con sei in più potevamo giocare per lo scudetto.* In campionato c'è un equilibrio incredibile, è impossibile fare pronostici, anche se alla fine la Juve verrà fuori"              

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/s...unti-in-piu-potevamo-lottare-per-il-ti-526176


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2016)

Squinzi dovrebbe sapere che per avere quei punti che gli mancano, una piccola che vuole sperare di vincere lo scudo deve avere un grande cannoniere davanti... vedi Cagliari o Verona. Non basta avere un ottimo gioco e un'ottima squadra. In certe partite in equilibrio, la differenza te la fa solo il grande attaccante.


----------



## brenin (22 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Squinzi dovrebbe sapere che per avere quei punti che gli mancano, una piccola che vuole sperare di vincere lo scudo deve avere un grande cannoniere davanti... vedi Cagliari o Verona. Non basta avere un ottimo gioco e un'ottima squadra. In certe partite in equilibrio, la differenza te la fa solo il grande attaccante.


E anche qualche "roccia" dietro,vedi Briegel o Cera..... senza di loro sarebbe molto ma molto dura.....


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*

Domani sera c'è juve napoli,una partita così, noi tifosi del napoli non la viviamo da più di 25 anni....
Non so quanto può significare,so che comunque sarà emozionante viverla,e penso a tutti quelli che 25 anni fa gioivano con me per il secondo scudetto del napoli......
Io ancora non credo che il napoli possa vincerlo quest anno,però domani sera il mio pensiero sarà a chi gioiva con me 25 anni fa...e oggi non c'è più....


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domani sera c'è juve napoli,una partita così, noi tifosi del napoli non la viviamo da più di 25 anni....
> Non so quanto può significare,so che comunque sarà emozionante viverla,e penso a tutti quelli che 25 anni fa gioivano con me per il secondo scudetto del napoli......
> Io ancora non credo che il napoli possa vincerlo quest anno,però domani sera il mio pensiero sarà a chi gioiva con me 25 anni fa...e oggi non c'è più....


Forza napoliiiiii :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:

domani seria gufatio estrema ai gobbi!! :tigufo:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> [h=1]Sassuolo, Squinzi: 'Meno stranieri in campo, con 6 punti in più potevamo lottare per lo scudetto'[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con  6 punti in più andrei in giro più tranquillo. Me ne so rimasti 4.


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Forza napoliiiiii :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:
> 
> domani seria gufatio estrema ai gobbi!! :tigufo:


Mi associo. E con la raccomandazione/augurio  che i difensori partenopei non facciano bischerate non solo in area di rigore ma anche un metro oltre il limite dell'area.... a buon intenditore.....

( mi è ancora indigesto il rigore negato a Ronaldo su placcaggio di Juliano.....)


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi associo. E con la raccomandazione/augurio  che i difensori partenopei non facciano bischerate non solo in area di rigore ma anche un metro oltre il limite dell'area.... a buon intenditore.....


:rotfl::rotfl:

brenin tu sei interista vero? se non ricordo male..


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domani sera c'è juve napoli,una partita così, noi tifosi del napoli non la viviamo da più di 25 anni....
> Non so quanto può significare,so che comunque sarà emozionante viverla,e penso a tutti quelli che 25 anni fa gioivano con me per il secondo scudetto del napoli......
> Io ancora non credo che il napoli possa vincerlo quest anno,però domani sera il mio pensiero sarà a chi gioiva con me 25 anni fa...e oggi non c'è più....


Gran bel post. Sono Juventino ma ti cederei volentieri lo scudetto in cambio di un'alta finale Champions con i marziani.


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> brenin tu sei interista vero? se non ricordo male..


Si,ricordi bene,sono interista .


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Gran bel post. Sono Juventino ma ti cederei volentieri lo scudetto in cambio di un'alta finale Champions con i marziani.


Guarda ne faccio un discorso che va al di là della questione sportiva,tu sei abituato,noi del napoli no,e allora penso che già posso essere contento che la squadra per cui tifo da bambino sia li dopo 25 anni... mi emoziona pensare a quelle persone che stavano insieme a me...che magari se ne fregavano pure di uno scudetto, ma piangevano per la gioia di vedere noi felici....e sapevano che non avrebbe visto tanto oltre...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda ne faccio un discorso che va al di là della questione sportiva,tu sei abituato,noi del napoli no,e allora penso che già posso essere contento che la squadra per cui tifo da bambino sia li dopo 25 anni... mi emoziona pensare a quelle persone che stavano insieme a me...che magari se ne fregavano pure di uno scudetto, ma piangevano per la gioia di vedere noi felici....e sapevano che non avrebbe visto tanto oltre...


Lo avevi capito. Per questo ho iniziato con gran bel post


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Ok*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lo avevi capito. Per questo ho iniziato con gran bel post


Ok,per il resto cosa dirti?mi consola che nella peggiore delle ipotesi rimarremo ad 1 punto....e un pò ti invidio,guarderai la tua juve con il distacco di che è abituato a vincere...io invece starò li...a soffiare e spingere quelle maglie azzurre,con gli occhi di un bambino che forse ancora non crede di poter vedere il suo napoli alla pari con la juve...e forse è per questo motivo che son contento di tifare per sta cazzo di squadra....ci basta poco per essere felici....


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domani sera c'è juve napoli,una partita così, noi tifosi del napoli non la viviamo da più di 25 anni....
> Non so quanto può significare,so che comunque sarà emozionante viverla,e penso a tutti quelli che 25 anni fa gioivano con me per il secondo scudetto del napoli......
> Io ancora non credo che il napoli possa vincerlo quest anno,però domani sera il mio pensiero sarà a chi gioiva con me 25 anni fa...e oggi non c'è più....


domani sera niente uscita, già avvertito tutti... sto davanti alla tv, voglio vedere  la vecchia signora gangbanghizzata!!!! :up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> domani sera niente uscita, già avvertito tutti... sto davanti alla tv, voglio vedere  la vecchia signora gangbanghizzata!!!! :up:


Credimi...io non ci voglio pensare...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,per il resto cosa dirti?mi consola che nella peggiore delle ipotesi rimarremo ad 1 punto....e un pò ti invidio,guarderai la tua juve con il distacco di che è abituato a vincere...io invece starò li...a soffiare e spingere quelle maglie azzurre,con gli occhi di un bambino che forse ancora non crede di poter vedere il suo napoli alla pari con la juve...e forse è per questo motivo che son contento di tifare per sta cazzo di squadra....ci basta poco per essere felici....


Guarda se dovesse vincere il Napoli non sarei dispiaciuto. Mi dispiacerebbe se una volta avanti il Napoli si facesse superate da altre squadre. Tra l'altro non riuscirò a guardare la partita ... sarò a cena fuori.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Ecco*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Guarda se dovesse vincere il Napoli non sarei dispiaciuto. Mi dispiacerebbe se una volta avanti il Napoli si facesse superate da altre squadre. Tra l'altro non riuscirò a guardare la partita ... sarò a cena fuori.


Pensa...sei a cena fuori....!Io MAI sarei andato a cena fuori,neanche se mi chiamava la raffaella carrà per darmi il culo...


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi...io non ci voglio pensare...


immagino! Comunque partita decisiva solo per i gobbi... se anche vincono restate comunque in piena corsa, ma se vanno a -5 son cazzi loro...


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Ecco*



Nobody ha detto:


> immagino! Comunque partita decisiva solo per i gobbi... se anche vincono restate comunque in piena corsa, ma se vanno a -5 son cazzi loro...


Ecco io faccio fatica a pensarlo...sarà che non dimentico che 9 anni fa il napoli giocava con il martina franca in serie c....e poi i sogni non costano nulla....ma quando ti svegli so cazzi...


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco io faccio fatica a pensarlo...sarà che non dimentico che 9 anni fa il napoli giocava con il martina franca in serie c....e poi i sogni non costano nulla....*ma quando ti svegli so cazzi*...


ahahahahah in effetti ...  comunque se dovesse davvero capitare che li prendete a pedate, dico che poi lo scudetto è quasi vostro. A parte l'enorme carica e autostima che prenderebbe la squadra che nello sport è tantissimo, loro hanno la champions da giocare. E secondo me Sarri tenta il colpaccio... io spero davvero che se la giochi e non li aspetti troppo dietro, quest'anno il Napoli quando impone il gioco è fantastico da vedere. Devono andare lì senza nessun timore!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah in effetti ...  comunque se dovesse davvero capitare che li prendete a pedate, dico che poi lo scudetto è quasi vostro. A parte l'enorme carica e autostima che prenderebbe la squadra che nello sport è tantissimo, loro hanno la champions da giocare. E secondo me Sarri tenta il colpaccio... io spero davvero che se la giochi e non li aspetti troppo dietro, quest'anno il Napoli quando impone il gioco è fantastico da vedere. Devono andare lì senza nessun timore!



E insomma senza nessun timore....mica so abituati....spero che San gennaro ci sia.....e ci metta la mano...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,per il resto cosa dirti?mi consola che nella peggiore delle ipotesi rimarremo ad 1 punto....e un pò ti invidio,guarderai la tua juve con il distacco di che è abituato a vincere...io invece starò li...a soffiare e spingere quelle maglie azzurre,con gli occhi di un bambino che forse ancora non crede di poter vedere il suo napoli alla pari con la juve...e forse è per questo motivo che son contento di tifare per sta cazzo di squadra....ci basta poco per essere felici....


Guarda se dovesse vincere il Napoli non sarei dispiaciuto. Mi dispiacerebbe se una volta avanti il Napoli si facesse superate da altre squadre. Tra l'altro non riuscirò a guardare la partita ... sarò a cena fuori.


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa...sei a cena fuori....!Io MAI sarei andato a cena fuori,neanche se mi chiamava la *raffaella carrà *per darmi il culo...


Capirai che sforzo.... è solo un sano istinto di autoconservazione.....


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Ma*



brenin ha detto:


> Capirai che sforzo.... è solo un sano istinto di autoconservazione.....


Ma sei serio?No dico...ma il culo della carrà?ma siete proprio strani qui dentro...:carneval:


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?No dico...ma il culo della carrà?ma siete proprio strani qui dentro...:carneval:


Oscuro ha 73 anni a giugno.... eddai,avete piuttosto la Santadechè da castigare li a Roma.....


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Oscuro ha 73 anni a giugno.... eddai,avete piuttosto la Santadechè da castigare li a Roma.....


Ma sti cazzi...io ho la fissa di incularmela davanti a japino...che devo fà?


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sti cazzi...io ho la fissa di incularmela davanti a japino...che devo fà?


Mi arrendo.... però resta appoggiato alla parete,meglio prevenire....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa...sei a cena fuori....!Io MAI sarei andato a cena fuori,neanche se mi chiamava la raffaella carrà per darmi il culo...


Neanche .... appecora? ... Cena purtroppo non rimandabile ... speriamo  che ne valga la pena almeno.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Neanche .... appecora? ... Cena purtroppo non rimandabile ... speriamo  che ne valga la pena almeno.


Si...neanche appecora....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...neanche appecora....


Allora speriamo ne valga la pena


----------



## Sheva07 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Io vedo leggermente più favorito il Napoli, tipo 51 a 49. Per il semplice motivo che la Juve arriva da una lunga rincorsa e questo potrebbe influire molto sulle sorti del Match. Spero che sia una bella partita.


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io vedo leggermente più favorito il Napoli, tipo 51 a 49. Per il semplice motivo che la Juve arriva da una lunga rincorsa e questo potrebbe influire molto sulle sorti del Match. Spero che sia una bella partita.


sheva  il giocatore del cuore del mio lui..milanista sfegatato. io romanista.

ma domani siamo uniti a tifare Napoli!!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Mi gioco*

Vittoria Napoli con primo marcatore Hamsik


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Fatto*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Vittoria Napoli con primo marcatore Hamsik


Risultato esatto 0 - 1
Marcatore Hamsik


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Ecco*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io vedo leggermente più favorito il Napoli, tipo 51 a 49. Per il semplice motivo che la Juve arriva da una lunga rincorsa e questo potrebbe influire molto sulle sorti del Match. Spero che sia una bella partita.


Giusta osservazione...ma se ne facciamo una questione di casistica....


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Anonimo.*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Risultato esatto 0 - 1
> Marcatore Hamsik


Io sono uno uno scommettitore atipico....molto atipico,son un overista,e spesso gioco sulle x!Non scommetto mai sul napoli...e domani uguale.Ma anche uno 0 a 0...mi andrebbe benissimo.
Gioco su campionati sud americani,serie minori,asiatici e africani...:rotfl:e qualcuna qui dentro ne sa qualcosa...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono uno uno scommettitore atipico....molto atipico,son un overista,e spesso gioco sulle x!Non scommetto mai sul napoli...e domani uguale.Ma anche uno 0 a 0...mi andrebbe benissimo.
> Gioco su campionati sud americani,serie minori,asiatici e africani...:rotfl:e qualcuna qui dentro ne sa qualcosa...


Comunque 0 -1 a 9 e Marek a 13. Gran bel moltiplicatore


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Comunque 0 -1 a 9 e Marek a 13. Gran bel moltiplicatore



Permettimi,è difficile che il napoli non prenda un goal.....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permettimi,è difficile che il napoli non prenda un goal.....


Magari una di quelle partite stregate ... la palla non entra ... gol di Hamsik .... la palla non entra ..... fine


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permettimi,è difficile che il napoli non prenda un goal.....


Io pronostico un pareggio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io pronostico un pareggio.


Ma magari.....


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma magari.....


In casa avreste vinto magari di scarto ma vinto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

Mi dispiace.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2016)

non è vero.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

Il risultato o il mio dispiacere?
Veri entrambi.
La Juve non mi è mai stata simpatica.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2016)

il risultato ovviamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2016)

Per una volta incassate da signori.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Risultato esatto 0 - 1
> Marcatore Hamsik





oscuro ha detto:


> Permettimi,è difficile che il napoli non prenda un goal.....


Buongiorno Oscuro. Per poco ... per poco ..... quando le cose vanno in un verso (Zaza) e non nell'altro (bellissimo tiro a giro di Hamsik con Buffon immobile ad osservare il pallone).
Mi dispiace per te .... per quello che significava.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2016)

*Ma*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Oscuro. Per poco ... per poco ..... quando le cose vanno in un verso (Zaza) e non nell'altro (bellissimo tiro a giro di Hamsik con Buffon immobile ad osservare il pallone).
> Mi dispiace per te .... per quello che significava.



Ma figurati,bello averla vissuta.
Poi la juve è una grande squadra,il napoli studia per diventarlo,ieri ha perso per un episodio sfavorevole,il tiro è stato deviato,il pareggio era il risultato più giusto,ma il calcio è fatto di episodi...per me hanno giocato alla pari....
Adesso c'è un punto e 13 partite,è
 adesso che il napoli deve dimostrare di essere forte e poter stare con la juve fino alla fine,e poi non si sa mai....:up:
Un ultimo pensiero per higuain...ottimo calciatore,ma solo quello.Sento e leggo spesso paragonato a maradona....e mi viene da ridere.Maradona incitava i compagni anche quelli scarsi...vinceva da solo...higuain ieri sera è stato cancellato da barzagli....!
Caro higuain...cerca di essere più umile...sei forte ma nulla di più.E senza i tuoi compagni stavi ancora a vendere le caciotte sulla panchina del real...testa bassa e pedalare....invece di sbuffare e rompere il cazzo.
Complimenti ad Orsato....altro che rizzoli....
Adesso tifero juve in champions....magari si stancano di più...:up:


----------



## Nobody (14 Febbraio 2016)

Partita molto equilibrata, poteva sbloccarsi solo per un episodio. Nel secondo tempo però la juve ha mostrato più personalità, aveva sfiorato con DyBala e poi Zaza ha trovato il jolly con la deviazione del difensore. Però mi sarei aspettato di più dal Napoli, è stato troppo timoroso, aveva cominciato benissimo con un pressing altissimo ma poi pian piano ha lasciato troppo campo.Totalmente assente el pipita, cancellato da un Barzagli davvero sontuoso. Mi è piaciuto molto Insigne... comunque Allegri si conferma un grande tattico, col 4-4-2 puro ha pressato sulle fasce tenendo lontane le due ali del Napoli, e costringedole a sputare sangue... Insigne si faceva 80 metri su e giù dovendo coprire dietro e quando ripartiva si doveva fare tutto il campo.


----------



## Nobody (14 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma figurati,bello averla vissuta.
> Poi la juve è una grande squadra,il napoli studia per diventarlo,ieri ha perso per un episodio sfavorevole,il tiro è stato deviato,il pareggio era il risultato più giusto,ma il calcio è fatto di episodi...per me hanno giocato alla pari....
> Adesso c'è un punto e 13 partite,è
> adesso che il napoli deve dimostrare di essere forte e poter stare con la juve fino alla fine,e poi non si sa mai....:up:
> ...


quotone! Rizzoli pompatissimo da sempre, poi ultimamente ha avuto un crollo clamoroso. Orsato miglior arbitro italiano da parecchio!


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Partita molto equilibrata, poteva sbloccarsi solo per un episodio. Nel secondo tempo però la juve ha mostrato più personalità, aveva sfiorato con DyBala e poi Zaza ha trovato il jolly con la deviazione del difensore. Però mi sarei aspettato di più dal Napoli, è stato troppo timoroso, aveva cominciato benissimo con un pressing altissimo ma poi pian piano ha lasciato troppo campo.Totalmente assente el pipita, cancellato da un Barzagli davvero sontuoso. Mi è piaciuto molto Insigne... comunque Allegri si conferma un grande tattico, col 4-4-2 puro ha pressato sulle fasce tenendo lontane le due ali del Napoli, e costringedole a sputare sangue... Insigne si faceva 80 metri su e giù dovendo coprire dietro e quando ripartiva si doveva fare tutto il campo.


in realtà Higuain la palla buona l'ha avuta, va dato atto a Bonucci di un intervento portentoso.

quindi sì era una partita che poteva essere sbloccata solo da un episodio.    quello capitato al Napoli è andato male, quello capitato all'innominabile è andato bene.

detto questo, al Napoli ieri sera interessava dimostrare di essere all'altezza del ruolo di contendente.  direi che l'ha dimostrato.     ora tra EL e Milan può dimostrare di essere una grande squadra che sa incassare il colpo e ripartire


----------



## Nobody (14 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà Higuain la palla buona l'ha avuta, va dato atto a Bonucci di un intervento portentoso.
> 
> quindi sì era una partita che poteva essere sbloccata solo da un episodio.    quello capitato al Napoli è andato male, quello capitato all'innominabile è andato bene.
> 
> detto questo, al Napoli ieri sera interessava dimostrare di essere all'altezza del ruolo di contendente.  direi che l'ha dimostrato.     ora tra EL e Milan può dimostrare di essere una grande squadra che sa incassare il colpo e ripartire


se la palla buona è un cross intercettato in 90 minuti, ok... Higuain ha fatto un taglio in area a smarcarsi dal difensore in tutta la partita... io lo visto più volte incazzarsi coi compagni, altro non ha fatto. E' un grande centravanti che però fallisce spesso partite decisive, vedi finale mondiale dove a inizio partita si è divorato un gol che ancora grida vendetta.
Il Napoli poteva chiudere il campionato... perdere per perdere, tanto vale giocarsela per vincere. Nel primo tempo ci ha provato, aveva l'atteggiamento giusto. Poi col passare del tempo ha cominciato a lasciare iniziativa. In realtà già con DyBala la juve poteva passare. Mi hanno fatto troppo incazzare!


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2016)

il campinato non sarebbe stato chiuso da una vittoria del Napoli, a meno che questa fosse travolgente, ma era improbabile che questo potesse avvenire contro una squadra che ha vinto 15 partite in fila.

davvero, ora per il Napoli è importante vincere subito sia in coppa che lunedì col Milan.

stare a pensare troppo a ieri sera farebbe danno e basta


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> se la palla buona è un cross intercettato in 90 minuti, ok... Higuain ha fatto un taglio in area a smarcarsi dal difensore in tutta la partita... io lo visto più volte incazzarsi coi compagni, altro non ha fatto. E' un grande centravanti che però fallisce spesso partite decisive, vedi finale mondiale dove a inizio partita si è divorato un gol che ancora grida vendetta.
> Il Napoli poteva chiudere il campionato... perdere per perdere, tanto vale giocarsela per vincere. Nel primo tempo ci ha provato, aveva l'atteggiamento giusto. Poi col passare del tempo ha cominciato a lasciare iniziativa. In realtà già con DyBala la juve poteva passare. Mi hanno fatto troppo incazzare!


Il napoli nn ha ancora quel tipo di attitudine,ha giocato sotto ritmo,cercando di gestire,forse quello è stato l'errore,secondo me ha dato prova di maturità e di potersela giocare,son state alla pari.
Poi cercate di capire,noi veniamo dalla gestione mazzarri...tutti dietro e presa la palla lanci lunghi per cavani e lavezzi...questo era il gioco di quel pezzo di merda....con insigne spedito puntualmente in tribuna....e per certi professoroni questo demente passa pure per un allenatore.... poi veniamo dalla gestione benitez....tutti avanti e squadra lunga in 50 metri...appena perdevamo palla ci segnavano puntualmente....!Io spero che Sarri metta le riserve giovedi..ma sti cazzi dell'europa....


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *il campinato non sarebbe stato chiuso da una vittoria del Napoli*, a meno che questa fosse travolgente, ma era improbabile che questo potesse avvenire contro una squadra che ha vinto 15 partite in fila.
> 
> davvero, ora per il Napoli è importante vincere subito sia in coppa che lunedì col Milan.
> 
> stare a pensare troppo a ieri sera farebbe danno e basta


invece secondo me si, a 5 punti con la coppa da giocare e dopo una rimonta incredibile, la juve avrebbe accusato una mazzata fortissima. Chiaramente non era chiuso per la matematica, ma se il Napoli vinceva aveva almeno due colori su tre dello scudetto in tasca. Vabbè, ora vediamo come reagiscono, speriamo che già dalla prossima possano dimmostrare che il colpo è stato assorbito.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il napoli nn ha ancora quel tipo di attitudine,*ha giocato sotto ritmo,cercando di gestire,forse quello è stato l'errore,*secondo me ha dato prova di maturità e di potersela giocare,son state alla pari.
> Poi cercate di capire,noi veniamo dalla gestione mazzarri...tutti dietro e presa la palla lanci lunghi per cavani e lavezzi...questo era il gioco di quel pezzo di merda....con insigne spedito puntualmente in tribuna....e per certi professoroni questo demente passa pure per un allenatore.... poi veniamo dalla gestione benitez....tutti avanti e squadra lunga in 50 metri...appena perdevamo palla ci segnavano puntualmente....!Io spero che Sarri metta le riserve giovedi..ma sto cazzi dell'europa....


esatto, all'inizio era partito bene... grande pressing, difesa alta, insomma come sempre! 
Guarda però sarebbe un peccato... secondo me questa squadra se gioca come sa fare, potrebbe vincere l'eurocoppa, e sarebbe comunque un fantastico risultato. La mentalità si cambia anche così, all'estero molte grandi squadre giocano anche in settimana con la migliore formazione disponibile, senza tralasciare nessun obiettivo. Non ho mai capito perchè tutti vogliono andare in Europa e poi una volta raggiunta fanno scendere squadre azzoppate.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> esatto, all'inizio era partito bene... grande pressing, difesa alta, insomma come sempre!
> Guarda però sarebbe un peccato... secondo me questa squadra se gioca come sa fare, potrebbe vincere l'eurocoppa, e sarebbe comunque un fantastico risultato. La mentalità si cambia anche così, all'estero molte grandi squadre giocano anche in settimana con la migliore formazione disponibile, senza tralasciare nessun obiettivo. Non ho mai capito perchè tutti vogliono andare in Europa e poi una volta raggiunta fanno scendere squadre azzoppate.


Il fatto è che poi contano i soldi.
Conviene più arrivare secondi....andare avanti in Europa L.non è scontato vincerla in un 'ipotetica finale....!
Vediamo come reagisce...


----------



## brenin (15 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il fatto è che poi contano i soldi.
> Conviene più arrivare secondi....andare avanti in Europa L.non è scontato vincerla in un 'ipotetica finale....!
> *Vediamo come reagisce*...


Straquoto.... è proprio quello il vero pericolo. Comunque la strada è lunga,1 punto non è niente,se il morale tiene la squadra ha un bel gioco e segna tanto... l'importante è non abbattersi e che i tifosi rimangano - per quanto  possibile - 
uniti accanto ai giocatori senza farsi prendere dallo sconforto.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il fatto è che poi contano i soldi.
> Conviene più arrivare secondi....andare avanti in Europa L.non è scontato vincerla in un 'ipotetica finale....!
> Vediamo come reagisce...


Sul piano del gioco siete forti più di ogni altra squadra, a mio avviso. 
La mentalità vincente la dovete coltivare, io al tuo posto non mi fascerei la testa prima di romperla. 
Buongiorno


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> esatto, all'inizio era partito bene... grande pressing, difesa alta, insomma come sempre!
> Guarda però sarebbe un peccato... secondo me questa squadra se gioca come sa fare, potrebbe vincere l'eurocoppa, e sarebbe comunque un fantastico risultato. La mentalità si cambia anche così, all'estero molte grandi squadre giocano anche in settimana con la migliore formazione disponibile, senza tralasciare nessun obiettivo. Non ho mai capito perchè tutti vogliono andare in Europa e poi una volta raggiunta fanno scendere squadre azzoppate.


perchè siamo dei provinciali del belino e per noi contano solo il campionato e la Champions.

al resto credo che, se potessero, le italiane non parteciperebbero proprio.    Il Napoli se vuole davvero crescere, deve giocare giovedì col Vilareal come se fosse il giorno dell'Armageddon.  sia perchè non è che il Napoli, come la Roma, abbia tutta sta bacheca da potersi permettere di snobbare l'EL.   sia perchè vincere l'EL dall'anno scorso porta la qualificazione diretta ai gironi di Champions.    ora è vero che quest'anno sarà dura che il Napoli scenda sotto il secondo posto.

ma s'impara a vincere solo vincendo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> perchè siamo dei provinciali del belino e per noi contano solo il campionato e la Champions.
> 
> al resto credo che, se potessero, le italiane non parteciperebbero proprio.    Il Napoli se vuole davvero crescere, deve giocare giovedì col Vilareal come se fosse il giorno dell'Armageddon.  sia perchè non è che il Napoli, come la Roma, abbia tutta sta bacheca da potersi permettere di snobbare l'EL.   sia perchè vincere l'EL dall'anno scorso porta la qualificazione diretta ai gironi di Champions.    ora è vero che quest'anno sarà dura che il Napoli scenda sotto il secondo posto.
> 
> ma s'impara a vincere solo vincendo.



Io credo sia importante battere il milan,anche perchè ho un certo sentore....la juve a bologna non farà una passeggiata venerdì....e poi il napoli si deve anche guardare dietro...la roma ha 180 milioni di debito"ristrutturato"...ma sempre debiti sono....le voci che girano qui a roma sullo stadio e su quello che hanno combinato..... non sono delle più favorevoli....l'inter...ha 400 milioni di debiti...ho visto la partita ieri sera...io non mi capacito di quello che ha combinato l'arbitro....!Ho una grande simpatia per l'inter...ma capisco che siamo in italia e mi chiedoossono roma e inter rimanere fuori la champions?
Il napoli ha un presidente...che nn ha alcun tipo di peso politico,un burattino nelle mani di lotito...e ho detto tutto....!


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2016)

Se iniziamo con questi discorsi allora, anche il Milan come fa a non andare in Champions....?

Nah il Napoli deve giocare gara per gara.    senza preoccuparsi del peso politico di De Laurentiis, chè altrimenti sembra un voler cercare scuse.

sul discorso stadio della Roma, magari ne parliamo nel 3d appropriato....


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2016)

*Eh*



perplesso ha detto:


> Se iniziamo con questi discorsi allora, anche il Milan come fa a non andare in Champions....?
> 
> Nah il Napoli deve giocare gara per gara.    senza preoccuparsi del peso politico di De Laurentiis, chè altrimenti sembra un voler cercare scuse.
> 
> sul discorso stadio della Roma, magari ne parliamo nel 3d appropriato....


Il milan ha un situazione finanziaria più solida....!
Quindi a tuo parere sono sviste aribitrali che succedono?
E poi c'è poco da cercare scuse...Napoli_carpi è solo l'ultima.....ieri sera la fiorentina ha di cosa lamentarsi...non è possibile non vedere certe cose....non è possibile.
Purtroppo questo non è più uno sport,ma un industria che fattura tanti milioni ogni anno....quanto contano i meriti sportivi e quanto conta altro?
E allora se questo è un discorso fallato come mai la juve ha vinto 30 scudetti e roma,lazio e napoli insieme neanche 10?
Come mai l'ultima volta che è stato fatto il sorteggio arbitrale...ha vinto lo scudetto il verona?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo sia importante battere il milan,anche perchè ho un certo sentore....la juve a bologna non farà una passeggiata venerdì....e poi il napoli si deve anche guardare dietro...la roma ha 180 milioni di debito"ristrutturato"...ma sempre debiti sono....le voci che girano qui a roma sullo stadio e su quello che hanno combinato..... non sono delle più favorevoli....l'inter...ha 400 milioni di debiti...ho visto la partita ieri sera...io non mi capacito di quello che ha combinato l'arbitro....!Ho una grande simpatia per l'inter...ma capisco che siamo in italia e mi chiedoossono roma e inter rimanere fuori la champions?
> Il napoli ha un presidente...che nn ha alcun tipo di peso politico,un burattino nelle mani di lotito...e ho detto tutto....!



Trovera'pane per i suoi denti,grazie a Donadoni la squadra ha cambiato passo,e ormai i''fenomeni''Empoli e Sassuolo sono li'.Considera amico Oscuro che l'obbligo di vincere e'della Juve,non del Bologna.
E poi i gobbi penseranno molto al Bayern no?Certo che non so se  batterete il Diavolo....


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *perchè siamo dei provinciali del belino e per noi contano solo il campionato e la Champions.*
> 
> al resto credo che, se potessero, le italiane non parteciperebbero proprio. *Il Napoli se vuole davvero crescere, deve giocare giovedì col Vilareal come se fosse il giorno dell'Armageddon.*  sia perchè non è che il Napoli, come la Roma, abbia tutta sta bacheca da potersi permettere di snobbare l'EL.   sia perchè vincere l'EL dall'anno scorso porta la qualificazione diretta ai gironi di Champions.    ora è vero che quest'anno sarà dura che il Napoli scenda sotto il secondo posto.
> 
> *ma s'impara a vincere solo vincendo*.


Totalmente d'accordo su tutto, in particolare sul sottolineato!


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2016)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Trovera'pane per i suoi denti,grazie a Donadoni la squadra ha cambiato passo,e ormai i''fenomeni''Empoli e Sassuolo sono li'.Considera amico Oscuro che l'obbligo di vincere e'della Juve,non del Bologna.
> E poi i gobbi penseranno molto al Bayern no?Certo che non so se  batterete il Diavolo....


Sai...io non so perchè ma vedo che le squadre che incontrano la juve si concedono serenamente...:rotfl:15 vittorie consecutive...nn sono un caso...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Trovera'pane per i suoi denti,*grazie a Donadoni l*a squadra ha cambiato passo,e ormai i''fenomeni''Empoli e Sassuolo sono li'.Considera amico Oscuro che l'obbligo di vincere e'della Juve,non del Bologna.
> E poi i gobbi penseranno molto al Bayern no?Certo che non so se  batterete il Diavolo....


Un grande, l'allenatore più sottovalutato di sempre.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai...io non so perchè ma vedo che le squadre che incontrano la juve si concedono serenamente...:rotfl:15 vittorie consecutive...nn sono un caso...:rotfl:


non penso sia così cla'... altrimenti non partivano alla cazzo di cane, perchè bastonarli all'inizio e farli passeggiare dopo? La verità è che sono quadrati in ogni reparto, hanno panchina lunga e di ottima qualità, sono da sempre abituati alla pressione, e un allenatore che tatticamente sa gestire le partite da dio.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> non penso sia così cla'... altrimenti non partivano alla cazzo di cane, perchè bastonarli all'inizio e farli passeggiare dopo? La verità è che sono quadrati in ogni reparto, hanno panchina lunga e di ottima qualità, sono da sempre abituati alla pressione, e un allenatore che tatticamente sa gestire le partite da dio.


Diciamo la stessa cosa....!Secondo me alcune squadre neanche ci provano per un senso di inferirorità....


----------



## brenin (15 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> non penso sia così cla'... altrimenti non partivano alla cazzo di cane, perchè bastonarli all'inizio e farli passeggiare dopo? La verità è che sono quadrati in ogni reparto, hanno panchina lunga e di ottima qualità, sono da sempre abituati alla pressione, e *un allenatore che tatticamente sa gestire le partite da dio*.


Vero,ma in Italia. All'estero così così....


----------



## brenin (15 Febbraio 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Trovera'pane per i suoi denti,grazie a Donadoni la squadra ha cambiato passo,e ormai i''fenomeni''Empoli e Sassuolo sono li'.Considera amico Oscuro che l'obbligo di vincere e'della Juve,non del Bologna.
> E poi i gobbi penseranno molto al Bayern no?Certo che *non so se  batterete il Diavolo....*


Per me lo batteranno alla grande,la difesa del Milan mi lascia perplesso se penso ai giocatori del Napoli in attacco....


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

e si permette anche il lusso di stracciare Pogba come finezza di piede 
[video=youtube;mdjgXTiTACE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdjgXTiTACE[/video]


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero,ma in Italia. All'estero così così....


all'estero ha saputo cambiare il modulo di Conte, e dopo aver eliminato il real ha sfiorato la coppa... non male direi.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2016)

*Sai*



Nobody ha detto:


> all'estero ha saputo cambiare il modulo di Conte, e dopo aver eliminato il real ha sfiorato la coppa... non male direi.


Io infatti non son convinto che la juve sia meno forte del bayern


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo la stessa cosa....!Secondo me *alcune squadre neanche ci provano per un senso di inferirorità..*..


quello si... io ho sempre pensato che contro la juve devi giocarti la partita pensando che è persa in partenza, e non con la paura di perdere. Se ti chiudi perdi, se gli lasci campo, perdi, se non pressi perdi. L'episodio (anche arbitrale) prima o poi lo pescano sempre. Devi attaccarli, fare pressing sputando polmoni, difendere alto. Certo ci vuole una grande squadra per farlo bene, e il Napoli ha tutti questi mezzi col suo 4-3-3 e gli uomini che ha. per questo mi ha fatto incazzare, piano piano si sono intimoriti... che poi è il modo migliore di perdere con la juve.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io infatti non son convinto che la juve sia meno forte del bayern


anche io... sicuramente con loro se la giocano molto più di come ha fatto la Roma. Li davano per stracciati anche col Real. Questi sono abituati a giocare certe partite, magari le perdono (come contro il Barca) ma se le giocano contro chiunque.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> quello si... io ho sempre pensato che contro la juve devi giocarti la partita pensando che è persa in partenza, e non con la paura di perdere. Se ti chiudi perdi, se gli lasci campo, perdi, se non pressi perdi. L'episodio (anche arbitrale) prima o poi lo pescano sempre. Devi attaccarli, fare pressing sputando polmoni, difendere alto. Certo ci vuole una grande squadra per farlo bene, e il Napoli ha tutti questi mezzi col suo 4-3-3 e gli uomini che ha. per questo mi ha fatto incazzare, piano piano si sono intimoriti... che poi è il modo migliore di perdere con la juve.


Secondo me non si sono intimoriti,non son stati sfrontati....che è diverso...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me non si sono intimoriti,non son stati sfrontati....che è diverso...


beh ma il Napoli non è il Frosinone... per i ciociari intimorirsi vuol dire barricarsi in area, per  il Napoli col tasso tecnico che ha, vuol dire lasciare l'iniziativa. Non sono stati sfrontati come sempre. Ma alla fine il risultato è lo stesso. Dovevano giocarsela di più, e ne avevano tutti i mezzi... comunque amen, l'importante è che gli sia servita da lezione e che ripartano subito.


----------



## Sheva07 (3 Marzo 2016)

Sono cattivo se da Milanista dico che godo tantissimo a vederli uscire in questo modo dalla Coppa Italia? Parlo degli Interisti ovviamente. 
Ora si va a Roma (nel vero senso della parola) a vedere la Finale!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Sono cattivo se da Milanista dico che godo tantissimo a vederli uscire in questo modo dalla Coppa Italia? Parlo degli Interisti ovviamente.
> Ora si va a Roma (nel vero senso della parola) a vedere la Finale!


Eh si sei cattivo  buongiorno.
io invece ho apprezzato molto la partita per quanto si sia persa ai rigori che notoriamente sono un terno al lotto, basti pensare a  quante partite  l'Italia del calcio si è persa prorio in virtù dei tiri dal dischetto.
indubbiamente noi abbiamo perso a Torino, non tanto ieri. 
il tuo   Milan lo vedo in forte crescita e lo ritengo  favorito per la finale di Coppa ITalia , è bello lanciato pure in campionato,  come la Roma che si sta riprendendo dopo un lungo periodo di torpore. Per la Roma sarà fondamentale domani sera, per me la fiore non è così competitiva quindi se la Roma mantiene la caparbietà delle ultime partite, di cui l'ultima tatticamente molto interessante potrebbe conquistare 3 punti pesantissimi. 
Pe la  Juve sarà fondamentale la trasferta tedesca, il morale potrà essere ancora più rilanciato o andare a finire sotto i piedi, perche la champions e' sino ad ora un vero tabù per la squadra torinese, una bestia nera, vedremo. 
Il Napoli si deve ripija che lo vedo in affanno,  soprattutto mentalmente,  il ruolo dell'antagonista più che domarlo, lo subisce.


----------



## Sheva07 (3 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si sei cattivo  buongiorno.
> io invece ho apprezzato molto la partita per quanto si sia persa ai rigori che notoriamente sono un terno al lotto, basti pensare a  quante partite  l'Italia del calcio si è persa prorio in virtù dei tiri dal dischetto.
> indubbiamente noi abbiamo perso a Torino, non tanto ieri.
> il tuo   Milan lo vedo in forte crescita e lo ritengo  favorito per la finale di Coppa ITalia , è bello lanciato pure in campionato,  come la Roma che si sta riprendendo dopo un lungo periodo di torpore. Per la Roma sarà fondamentale domani sera, per me la fiore non è così competitiva quindi se la Roma mantiene la caparbietà delle ultime partite, di cui l'ultima tatticamente molto interessante potrebbe conquistare 3 punti pesantissimi.
> ...


Ciao! Ahaha si lo so. Però dai, è anche un po' uno sfottò il mio 
Be si, l'Inter ha fatto un grandissimo Match! Il migliore della sua stagione secondo me. Però bisogna anche dire che quella di ieri è stata forse la partita più brutta dei bianconeri da 4/5 anni a sta parte. Tra l'altro c'è stato pure il giovane Rugani che ha fatto un sacco di disastri. Perisic sembrava Messi. Ma il ragazzo è giovane ed ha bisogno di crescere, il talento c'è l'ha. 
Vero! Finalmente sembra che Mihajlovic abbia trovato la quadra. Finalmente giochiamo da squadra dopo non so quanti anni. Il Sassuolo però è una squadra molto insidiosa, vediamo come si comporterà il Milan. Per la finale di Coppa Italia non so. Dipende se la Juve metterà i titolari o le riserve. Se gioca con i titolari non c'è partita, se mette le seconde linee forse una chance ce l'abbiamo. 
La Roma secondo me ha un organico ottimo e competitivo, però vengono da 6 vittorie di fila, prima o poi inciamperà e sarà li che si vedrà se saranno guariti veramente o meno. 
Per la Juve la trasferta di Monaco sarà tostissima, hanno un piede e mezzo fuori dalla Champions, ma come dici tu dipenderà tutto dal modo in cui usciranno, perché secondo me escono. Il Napoli è Higuain dipendente! Appena cala lui fanno fatica a vincere. Vedremo


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2016)

Ancora tu... :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2016)

Mito!


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2016)

ho visto uno stadio in lacrime; credo che a molti tifosi totti potrebbe chiedere di uccidere il padre


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho visto uno stadio in lacrime; credo che a molti tifosi totti potrebbe chiedere di uccidere il padre


Beh ma in una sceneggiatura sarebbe sembrato troppo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2016)

È come la scena finale de  "Il migliore"!


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho visto uno stadio in lacrime; credo che a molti tifosi totti potrebbe chiedere di uccidere il padre


si si confermo. mi sfilo da questo tipo di tifoseria pur essendo romanista..


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si si confermo. mi sfilo da questo tipo di tifoseria pur essendo romanista..


da non romanista.... ma qualcuno ha pensato al dopo Totti ? perchè giocatori del genere non nascono tutti i giorni.... bisogna " coltivarli " nei vivai giovanili, senza ricorrere a mercenari stranieri che poco hanno a che fare con la maglia che indossano e per quello che essa rappresenta. E devo anche aggiungere che siete stati "fortunati" ad avere un campione che a 40 anni ancora gioca a questi livelli.... per cui non si parla di un Totti trentenne che ha un grave infortunio e deve lasciare, ma di una ingenerosa "dimenticanza" verso tutti i tifosi non aver pianificato la sua degna sostituzione.


----------



## ologramma (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> da non romanista.... ma qualcuno ha pensato al dopo Totti ? perchè giocatori del genere non nascono tutti i giorni.... bisogna " coltivarli " nei vivai giovanili, senza ricorrere a mercenari stranieri che poco hanno a che fare con la maglia che indossano e per quello che essa rappresenta. E devo anche aggiungere che siete stati "fortunati" ad avere un campione che a 40 anni ancora gioca a questi livelli.... per cui non si parla di un Totti trentenne che ha un grave infortunio e deve lasciare, ma di una ingenerosa "dimenticanza" verso tutti i tifosi non aver pianificato la sua degna sostituzione.


da non romanista anche io però quasi tutti i miei amici lo sono , posso dire che vedono il loro campione come un idolo ma non risparmiano critiche a chi dirige la squadra perchè il gioco non è all'altezza , ringraziano il capitano per questi risultati positivi ma non è il futuro per cui non sono soddisfatti  e lo professano sui social cosa che fanno altri , ma tutto passa sotto silenzio dei più


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*SI*

Credetemi se quando ho visto totti sul dischetto ho sperato che segnasse...a me piacciono le favole con il lieto fine,e da tifoso del napoli da uno cha ama giocare a calcio,ho esultato nel vedere la sua gioia,nell'affermare a tutti quanti,IO SONO ANCORA QUI....!E ho goduto a vedere quella faccia di cazzo di spalletti che non sapeva più che cazzo pensare,borioso,arrogante,presuntuoso come tutti gli allenatori toscani....!TOTI TUTTA LA VITA....!


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> da non romanista.... ma qualcuno ha pensato al dopo Totti ? perchè giocatori del genere non nascono tutti i giorni.... bisogna " coltivarli " nei vivai giovanili, senza ricorrere a mercenari stranieri che poco hanno a che fare con la maglia che indossano e per quello che essa rappresenta. E devo anche aggiungere che siete stati "fortunati" ad avere un campione che a 40 anni ancora gioca a questi livelli.... per cui non si parla di un Totti trentenne che ha un grave infortunio e deve lasciare, ma di una ingenerosa "dimenticanza" verso tutti i tifosi non aver pianificato la sua degna sostituzione.


sono molte poche le società italiane che sappiano ragionare oltre i 6 mesi.   purtroppo la dirigenza romanista non è tra queste poche.

vendiamo giovani talenti come Romagnoli per prendere i Rudiger ed i Gyomber.   diciamo che come quasi sempre accade, il calcio è un ottimo specchio per capire l'Italia.   e non solo l'Italia.


----------



## Ross (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credetemi se quando ho visto totti sul dischetto ho sperato che segnasse...a me piacciono le favole con il lieto fine,e da tifoso del napoli da uno cha ama giocare a calcio,ho esultato nel vedere la sua gioia,nell'affermare a tutti quanti,IO SONO ANCORA QUI....!E ho goduto a vedere quella faccia di cazzo di spalletti che non sapeva più che cazzo pensare,borioso,arrogante,presuntuoso come tutti gli allenatori toscani....!TOTI TUTTA LA VITA....!


Perché? 
Perché tifoso proprio del Napoli oscù?


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono molte poche le società italiane che sappiano ragionare oltre i 6 mesi.   purtroppo la dirigenza romanista non è tra queste poche.
> 
> vendiamo giovani talenti come Romagnoli per prendere i Rudiger ed i Gyomber.   diciamo che come quasi sempre accade, il calcio è un ottimo specchio per capire l'Italia.   e non solo l'Italia.


Però delle grandi squadre è rimasta la Juve, il Milan ( per ora ma è in vendita ) il Napoli e la Fiorentina " in mano " ad italiani... per cui penso che il peggio debba ancor venire....


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché tifoso proprio del Napoli oscù?


So nato napoli


----------



## Ross (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> So nato napoli


Aaaah, ma potevi dirle prima le cose!


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È come la scena finale de  "Il migliore"!


Ho pensato alla stessa cosa... bellissima scena! :up:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono molte poche le società italiane che sappiano ragionare oltre i 6 mesi.   purtroppo la dirigenza romanista non è tra queste poche.
> 
> vendiamo giovani talenti come Romagnoli per prendere i Rudiger ed i Gyomber.   diciamo che come quasi sempre accade, il calcio è un ottimo specchio per capire l'Italia.   e non solo l'Italia.


beh Rudiger si sta dimostrando un bell'acquisto... su Romagnoli ti do ragione, una società che vuole crescere uno come lui non lo deve vendere.
Spalletti è antipatico, ma è bravo. Parlano i risultati, da quando è arrivato. Ed anche il gioco... ed è l'allenatore giusto per un ambiente come Roma. 
Totti... vabbè, è una bandiera, una delle poche rimaste. Ed è di gran lunga il giocatore italiano in attività che ha più classe e carisma. Il tiro fintato con la successiva pennellata di lancio in area di lunedì, vale il prezzo del biglietto.


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> beh Rudiger si sta dimostrando un bell'acquisto... su Romagnoli ti do ragione, una società che vuole crescere uno come lui non lo deve vendere.
> Spalletti è antipatico, ma è bravo. Parlano i risultati, da quando è arrivato. Ed anche il gioco... ed è l'allenatore giusto per un ambiente come Roma.
> Totti... vabbè, è una bandiera, una delle poche rimaste. Ed è di gran lunga il giocatore italiano in attività che ha più classe e carisma. Il tiro fintato con la successiva pennellata di lancio in area di lunedì, vale il prezzo del biglietto.


Se magari Sarri capiva questo...finiva 0 a 0.Purtroppo lasci spazio a totti.....purtroppo in area non devono andare tutti sul pallone ma il centrocampista,in quel caso lopez,seva andare a chiudere al limite dell'area....che polli....Neanche in promozione errori del genere...!
Spiace per la squadra e in parte per Sarri,ma se il napoli non dovesse arrivare secondo...come merita,il colpevole sarà solo quel buffone di De laurentis....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho pensato alla stessa cosa... bellissima scena! :up:


Emozionante indipendentemente dalla tifoseria. Un momento epico.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Emozionante indipendentemente dalla tifoseria. Un momento epico.


Fossi Totti chiuderei adesso senza svendermi in squadre estere per qualche dollaro in più e per non sapere staccarsi dal pallone.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se magari Sarri capiva questo...finiva 0 a 0.Purtroppo lasci spazio a totti.....purtroppo in area non devono andare tutti sul pallone ma il centrocampista,in quel caso lopez,seva andare a chiudere al limite dell'area....che polli....Neanche in promozione errori del genere...!
> Spiace per la squadra e in parte per Sarri,ma se il napoli non dovesse arrivare secondo...come merita,il colpevole sarà solo quel buffone di De laurentis....


Si, nell'azione del gol ci sono diversi errori di squadra... troppo spazio a Totti, un inutile raddoppio su Salah che permette poi lo scarico all'uomo libero che va a tirare.
Il Napoli purtroppo nel girone di ritorno paga a caro prezzo certi episodi, ma sopratutto a me è sembrato che la squadra nei confronti decisivi (tutti fuori casa) ha mancato di fiducia in se stessa. A Torino e Milano, doveva scendere per vincere e per imporre il proprio gioco. E lo scudetto rivà ai soliti noti :unhappy:
Sono comunque convinto che arriverà secondo, purtroppo  Ha un calendario abbastanza facile, dovrebbero suicidarsi...


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fossi Totti chiuderei adesso senza svendermi in squadre estere per qualche dollaro in più e per non sapere staccarsi dal pallone.


Quoto, anche se per curiosità mi piacerebbe vederlo in un contesto diverso... in premier da Ranieri, ad esempio


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Si, nell'azione del gol ci sono diversi errori di squadra... troppo spazio a Totti, un inutile raddoppio su Salah che permette poi lo scarico all'uomo libero che va a tirare.
> Il Napoli purtroppo nel girone di ritorno paga a caro prezzo certi episodi, ma sopratutto a me è sembrato che la squadra nei confronti decisivi (tutti fuori casa) ha mancato di fiducia in se stessa. A Torino e Milano, doveva scendere per vincere e per imporre il proprio gioco. E lo scudetto rivà ai soliti noti :unhappy:
> Sono comunque convinto che arriverà secondo, purtroppo  Ha un calendario abbastanza facile, dovrebbero suicidarsi...


Perfetto.Io vado oltre.A quel pezzo di merda di De laurentis non va che il napoli arrivi secondo....!
E sai perchè?secondo me a lui fanno gola i 96 milioni di higuain....con il napoli al terzo posto...lui si vende il calciatore.... può dire che è higuain a voler andar via....!
Con il secondo posto higuain resta...e con i 40 milioni deve rinforzare la squadra....
Quello che scrivi è tutto vero...!Ma io vado oltre....sto pezzo di merda nn ha tutelato la squadra...errori arbitrali...non ha profferito parola,hanno squalificato higuain per 4 giornate...che ci starebbero tutte...se poi il signor Bonucci prendesse la stesse giornate per aver messo la testa in faccia all'alrbitro....e DE LAURENTIS MUTO?

Come mai?due pesi due misure?poi fa la guerra a mediaset per un servizio giornalistico di Bargigia?
Ma de laurentis che se crede che i tifosi so coglioni?
Io aspetto...se il napoli dovesse arrivare terzo...farò esattamente quello che stanno facendo in tanti.DISDETTA SKY.
De laurentis con me HA CHIUSO... efra un pò non solo con me-...


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Io vado oltre.A quel pezzo di merda di De laurentis non va che il napoli arrivi secondo....!
> E sai perchè?secondo me a lui fanno gola i 96 milioni di higuain....con il napoli al terzo posto...lui si vende il calciatore.... può dire che è higuain a voler andar via....!
> Con il secondo posto higuain resta...e con i 40 milioni deve rinforzare la squadra....
> Quello che scrivi è tutto vero...!Ma io vado oltre....sto pezzo di merda nn ha tutelato la squadra...errori arbitrali...non ha profferito parola*,hanno squalificato higuain per 4 giornate...che ci starebbero tutte...se poi il signor Bonucci prendesse la stesse giornate per aver messo la testa in faccia all'alrbitro....e DE LAURENTIS MUTO?
> ...


Verissimo... ma te l'immagini un referto arbitrale che fa dare quattro giornate a Bonucci?  Io ancora mi meraviglio che Cagliari Verona e Samp siano riuscite a vincere un campionato... 
Certo che se De Laurentis fa davvero un ragionamento del genere, è un pazzo! Che sia coglione come uomo è certo, ma che arrivi a tanto mi fa strano...


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Scusa*



Nobody ha detto:


> Verissimo... ma te l'immagini un referto arbitrale che fa dare quattro giornate a Bonucci?  Io ancora mi meraviglio che Cagliari Verona e Samp siano riuscite a vincere un campionato...
> Certo che se De Laurentis fa davvero un ragionamento del genere, è un pazzo! Che sia coglione come uomo è certo, ma che arrivi a tanto mi fa strano...


Da imprenditore è un pazzo se non lo fa.Pensaci un attimo.Ma in molti abbiamo incominciato a capirlo...e adesso vediamo come finisce.....!
Pensaci bene perchè non farlo?lo ha fatto sempre...anche con lavezzi e cavani...


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da imprenditore è un pazzo se non lo fa.Pensaci un attimo.Ma in molti abbiamo incominciato a capirlo...e adesso vediamo come finisce.....!
> Pensaci bene perchè non farlo?lo ha fatto sempre...anche con lavezzi e cavani...


Ok vero, però potrebbe pure venderlo se arriva secondo... intanto si garantisce l'accesso alla champions con tutti i soldi che comporta... poi certo, bisogna vedere come investe i 90 mln. Una cosa è metterseli in tasca, un'altra investirli in un paio di campioni emergenti.


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Ok vero, però potrebbe pure venderlo se arriva secondo... intanto si garantisce l'accesso alla champions con tutti i soldi che comporta... poi certo, bisogna vedere come investe i 90 mln. Una cosa è metterseli in tasca, un'altra investirli in un paio di campioni emergenti.


Con me ha chiuso....!


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con me ha chiuso....!


----------

